# totally impressed!



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

I'd like to just say how totally impressed I am by the new wave of positivity on the Forum. A lot of new leaves are being turned and there seems to be a genuine concensus that it is better to discuss and cooperate than trash and disrupt! If I was American I would find a way to write, 'I heart-shape T C' in big red letters but I 'm not so I won't! Some one else might though....
Feeling good about the forum!
FC


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Indeed, I have noticed this as well, and I am also much pleased. TC isn't the place for trash-talking.

I am American, but I am not one of the people who would put "I [heart] TC" in big red letters. So maybe still someone else might???


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

post-minimalist said:


> I'd like to just say how totally impressed I am by the new wave of positivity on the Forum. A lot of new leaves are being turned and there seems to be a genuine concensus that it is better to discuss and cooperate than trash and disrupt! If I was American I would find a way to write, 'I heart-shape T C' in big red letters but I 'm not so I won't! Some one else might though....
> Feeling good about the forum!
> FC


Yes, indeed! I've noticed it too. The respectful and, dare I say, positive attitude everyone has been showing has made being here much more fun. There was a time I serioulsy considered leaving this forum for good...and I cam close...but now it appears there is no need to do that.

Let's not forget that we are all here because we have something very special IN COMMON; that is, we are fans of the greatest music ever written. Let's revel in the fact that we've found each other and we can share our passion.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

What about rabbits?


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Oh yes! Definitely rabbits. lots and lots of rabbits.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, I think it's always better to try to turn someone else on to what you're enthusiastic about than to bash someone else for what he's/she's enthusiastic about.


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

I would say that if anything really gets to you on the internet, you're probably spending too long on it.

I say this from experience.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

+1 on that, H.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Um... yeah, so I agree with everything that's been said so far. YES!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Well, I think it's always better to try to turn someone else on to what you're enthusiastic about than to bash someone else for what he's/she's enthusiastic about.


That's absolutely true and something I've learned NOT to do.

I agree things seem to be looking up on this forum. I'm trying to be more respectful and honest with people and not attack them.

In the end, it's not worth arguing with somebody about who's the best or who's the worst. I'm thankful that I can come to a place, the only one with this amount of knowledgeable members I might add, that has this many people. Most forums dry out, but this one seems to be really going in the right direction.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I will also add that Amazon has a classical discussion group, but the people there are very disrespectful of others. I've been there many times, but I haven't gone back and I have no desire to go back. Not when I can have an intelligent, meaningful conversation with people who are genuinely passionate about this music.

That's what is important in the grand scheme of things: being civil and respectful of others. One other thing I have learned to avoid arguments is to walk away, simply just walk away from the conversation. Detach yourself and don't stoop to their level. Take the high road.


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, there was a time that I didn't even bother posting as much, because I saw how often people's comments were ripped to shreds for no logical reason. Now I don't feel at all intimidated to post.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> That's absolutely true and something I've learned NOT to do.
> 
> I agree things seem to be looking up on this forum. I'm trying to be more respectful and honest with people and not attack them.


 Well, you have a lot to offer to this group. I've bought cd's that I otherwise wouldn't have because of your comments. And I can say the same thing about recommendations from some other posters, and I'm sure that other members have similar experiences. I've never thrown a cd I love in the dustbin just because someone else doesn't like it though.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Mirror Image said:


> That's absolutely true and something I've learned NOT to do.
> 
> I agree things seem to be looking up on this forum. I'm trying to be more respectful and honest with people and not attack them.
> 
> In the end, it's not worth arguing with somebody about who's the best or who's the worst. I'm thankful that I can come to a place, the only one with this amount of knowledgeable members I might add, that has this many people. Most forums dry out, but this one seems to be really going in the right direction.


I am so encouraged to see you take on this line of thinking! And look how smoothly thinkgs have been going.

I used to frequent the Amazon forums for classical music. There are a lot of members, but threads seem to fizzle fast there. I can;t say I was ever disrespected though...I stopped going because, again, many of the conversations didn;t last too long.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Well, you have a lot to offer to this group. I've bought cd's that I otherwise wouldn't have because of your comments. And I can say the same thing about recommendations from some other posters, and I'm sure that other members have similar experiences. I've never thrown a cd I love in the dustbin just because someone else doesn't like it though.


I appreciate the kind words. I think it is unfortunate that some members have left. Elgarian has left and I'm not sure when he'll return, but he has always had insightful comments.

I enjoy your postings as well, jhar26.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

jhar26 said:


> Well, you have a lot to offer to this group. I've bought cd's that I otherwise wouldn't have because of your comments. And I can say the same thing about recommendations from some other posters, and I'm sure that other members have similar experiences. I've never thrown a cd I love in the dustbin just because someone else doesn't like it though.


Indeed. I would never have even heard of Langgaard had you not recommended it. I must say it has been a "wild ride" thus far. Worth it? I tend to think so. Surely even the worst experiences have a good side in the outcome.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> I am so encouraged to see you take on this line of thinking! And look how smoothly thinkgs have been going.
> 
> I used to frequent the Amazon forums for classical music. There are a lot of members, but threads seem to fizzle fast there. I can;t say I was ever disrespected though...I stopped going because, again, many of the conversations didn;t last too long.


Well thank you, Tapkaara. You're a good guy and I'm encouraged by your love of Sibelius and your genuine passion for rare Japanese classical music. You also have some very good insights that I find enjoyable.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

World Violist said:


> Indeed. I would never have even heard of Langgaard had you not recommended it. I must say it has been a "wild ride" thus far. Worth it? I tend to think so. Surely even the worst experiences have a good side in the outcome.


Well I would never have heard of Rubbra had you not mentioned him.  Thank you for continued interests in classical beyond the mainstream.


----------



## ENA (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree with everything everyone else is saying too. I have visited several forums about classical music and they not only are disrespectful but most there are only in the forum to attack others to make themselves feel better. In truth I have been searching for a classical forum for at least several months, this is the first one where people actually converse about the music, not just about there social issues and the language here is very appropriate,pleasing.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Gaston emailed me to tell me to come and take a look at this thread, and at the flowers that were now being scattered about TalkClassical in the name of peace and love, so I did. We then had a conversation about the unassailable logic of what can be concluded from the situation. It goes like this:

*The evidence:*
1. There's too much trouble at TalkClassical.
2. I go away.
3. The trouble stops.

*The inevitable conclusion:*
_I am the troublemaker!_ 

We're not sure whether the admins have figured this out yet, but if they do, there's obviously a good chance that I'll get banned on sight. Till then, I'll take that risk and find a quiet corner to potter about in, and limit my comments only to those that can't possibly be contentious. Such as:

Elgar's name has seven letters in it; 
Mozart begins with an 'P';

That sort of thing ....

What's been happening in the balloon?


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> Take the high road.


_You take the high road
And I'll take the low road
And I'll be in Scotland before ye
But me and my true love will never meet again
On the bonny, bonny banks of Loch Lomond..._

Sorry, it's just that the tune has been in my head for the entire day, so...

Yeah, I'd say it's a bit more relaxed. I haven't been around for a week, partly because I was tired of bickering b - ... I won't finish that phrase. Things are looking up!

Does anyone know anything about JTech82? Why was he banned?


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

I can't believe Elgarian is back! That's the icing on the cake for me!
Cheers Alan!


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> Gaston emailed me to tell me to come and take a look at this thread, and at the flowers that were now being scattered about TalkClassical in the name of peace and love, so I did. We then had a conversation about the unassailable logic of what can be concluded from the situation. It goes like this:
> 
> *The evidence:*
> 1. There's too much trouble at TalkClassical.
> ...


I think there's another way to think of it, Elgarian. It's because when good people like you leave this forum, we want you back, and realize that our previous behavior not only discourages you from coming back, but discourages other members from participating and making this forum a positive place. And looks like our idea worked!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Lisztfreak said:


> _You take the high road
> And I'll take the low road
> And I'll be in Scotland before ye
> But me and my true love will never meet again
> ...


JTech82 was banned because he didn't give people the respect they deserve. He personally attacked people with no logical explanation as to why he did it in the first place. He was inconsiderate of other people's feelings and what they liked. People who liked what he didn't like, he attacked them for no reason.

Needless to say, things have changed and this place is a better, more peaceful place to come and talk now.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

post-minimalist said:


> I can't believe Elgarian is back! That's the icing on the cake for me!
> Cheers Alan!


Yes, I'm glad he's back. He's a very knowledgeable person and he's also very kind in the regard that he doesn't tear people down for liking somebody he doesn't. I hated to hear that he left, but good to see him back now. I hope nothing happens for him to leave again.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> JTech82 was banned because he didn't give people the respect they deserve. He personally attacked people with no logical explanation was to why he did it in the first place. He was inconsiderate of other people's feelings and what they liked. People who liked what he didn't like, he attacked them for no reason.
> 
> Needless to say, things have changed and this place is a better, more peaceful place to come and talk now.


lol... that is funny. But Mirror Image's presence here has made this forum a place worth being.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

post-minimalist said:


> I can't believe Elgarian is back! That's the icing on the cake for me!
> Cheers Alan!


Cheers to you too, Fergus. _Vive La Petibon! Petibon est La Reine!_


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Mirror Image is heading for a knighthood. It's the reformation that really overwhelmed poeple not just the new squecky clean you! Nice one, keep it up mate!
FC


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> Vive La Petibon! Petibon est La Reine!


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> Cheers to you too, Fergus. _Vive La Petibon! Petibon est La Reine!_


For those of you who haven't heard her, here is our 'Queen of the Night', Patricia Petibon.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2afdl_patricia-petibon-mozart-mitridate-n_creation


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

jhar26 said:


>


Yeah! Don't you love that bit where she comes to the end, throws her arms and legs wide, then bounces off the stage? And then Danielle de Niese sort of shrugs and does the same, as if they'd never rehearsed it .... wonderful _bonhomie._


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

airad2 said:


> lol... that is funny. But Mirror Image's presence here has made this forum a place worth being.


You're too kind, Airad2. I have enjoyed our exchanges these past few days. It's good to have you around.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

post-minimalist said:


> Mirror Image is heading for a knighthood. It's the reformation that really overwhelmed poeple not just the new squecky clean you! Nice one, keep it up mate!
> FC


Well I appreciate that! I'm trying to do better. It's also great to see people that are so forgiving.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> Yeah! Don't you love that bit where she comes to the end, throws her arms and legs wide, then bounces off the stage? And then Danielle de Niese sort of shrugs and does the same, as if they'd never rehearsed it .... wonderful _bonhomie._


...and Patricia is so cute here. I wouldn't kick her out of my wigwam, that's for sure.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> ...and she's so cute. I wouldn't kick her out of my wigwam, that's for sure.


 Oh my! This is great. I love that humor, jhar26!


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Good work blokes. Shame I'm still a bell-jockey.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> Oh my! This is great. I love that humor, jhar26!


Well, there's always room for a bit of fun among friends.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> Well I appreciate that! I'm trying to do better.


I think you've given all of us something to reflect on, old chap.

[Did I hear _groans_ just then?]


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Well, there's always room for a bit of fun among friends.


That's right! I'm having a good time.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> I think you've given all of us something to reflect on, old chap.
> 
> [Did I hear _groans_ just then?]


Glad you're back, Elgarian. From an American to an Englishman I salute you:


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

You do know we're all going to wake up tomorrow with a shocking headache!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Such a nice thread!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

post-minimalist said:


> You do know we're all going to wake up tomorrow with a shocking headache!


I'm suffering an ice cream headache right now, but of course, this does not compare to the morning after ice cream headache.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Aramis said:


> Such a nice thread!
> 
> [...]


Um... right. What?

This is a nice thread. Optimistic.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

No Rabbits?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

post-minimalist said:


> No Rabbits?


I know, it's horrible.

I think every post that includes pictures in it on this thread should have a picture of a rabbit on it.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

World Violist said:


> I think every post that includes pictures in it on this thread should have a picture of a rabbit on it.


I think every post should have a picture of a rabbit on it.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

For post-minimalist

(And, no, I didn't have this on hand. I had to put it together for you and load it on the web.)










It combined two of my passions: bunny rabbits and art.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh my! This thread gives me that gushy-disney ending-happy-warm feeling inside and Aramis care bear picture didn't help with subsiding it.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

JoeGreen said:


> Oh my! This thread gives me that gushy-disney ending-happy-warm feeling inside and Aramis care bear picture didn't help with subsiding it.


I know what you mean, JoeGreen, but it's good to see people being civil and friendly with each other. I think this new found positivity is a good thing. It certainly makes coming to the forum a more pleasurable experience.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Margaret, Thank you so much. I am deeply touched by that incredible gesture. What a star you are!
Cheers
F


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Well by the looks of it, everone thinks this is a great place. I can't disagree with that, where else would I learn things about classical music and composers.

And just for post-minimalist to show that rabbits can be musical (lol).

https://www.fairykisses.com.au/shop/product.php?productid=16969&cat=4&page=1


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Did someone say "Wabbits"?


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

*Musical rabbits! *

As Elgarian reminded me here's my favorite.....










But best of all check out this link where I found the first image.

Bugs Bunny on Broadway
http://www.syracusesymphony.org/concerts/calendar.aspx?id=105

The musical masterpieces of Wagner, Rossini, Strauss, Tchaikovsky and others are brilliantly interpreted through the "hare-raising" cartoon scores of Carl Stalling and Milt Franklyn in this uniquely spirited, fun and sophisticated combination of classic animation and symphonic music. Via cartoon jewels such as What's Opera, Doc? and The Rabbit of Seville, see and hear "The Ring Cycle" and "The Barber of Seville" as never before! This concert has sold out the world's greatest concert halls and opera houses. 

I'd love to be able to see that!

EDIT: I just found out that "What's Opera, Doc" (Bugs Bunny does Wagner) was voted the top cartoon of all time. Kill the wabbit. Kill the wabbit.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> Let's not forget that we are all here because we have something very special IN COMMON; that is, we are fans of the greatest music ever written. Let's revel in the fact that we've found each other and we can share our passion.


Maybe I'm foolish, but these your words have affected me


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

confuoco said:


> Maybe I'm foolish, but these your words have affected me


I'm a poet, and no one seems to know it!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

What about Napoleon Bonaparte?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Napoleon? He was Coriscan.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Hate to be negative, but let's hope this all lasts...I mean, throw in a controversial topic or composer, eg. Worst composer, Schoenberg, Messiaen, etc. & you end up having fistycuffs. Some people take this whole thing way too seriously...

By the way, guys, I like the rabbits(!)


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andre said:


> Hate to be negative, but let's hope this all lasts...I mean, throw in a controversial topic or composer, eg. Worst composer, Schoenberg, Messiaen, etc. & you end up having fistycuffs. Some people take this whole thing way too seriously...
> 
> By the way, guys, I like the rabbits(!)


The best thing to do is just walk away. If you don't like Schoenberg, then walk away. That's my new motto. In the end, it's not worth it.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Andre said:


> Hate to be negative, but let's hope this all lasts...I mean, throw in a controversial topic or composer, eg. Worst composer, Schoenberg, Messiaen, etc. & you end up having fistycuffs. Some people take this whole thing way too seriously...
> 
> By the way, guys, I like the rabbits(!)


I still intend on voicing my opinion without any fear. I will dislike a lot of composers that may be deemed "good" or "important" by others. But as long as it does not become personal, I think the exchange of differing opinions is healthy and what this forum is all about.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> I still intend on voicing my opinion without any fear. I will dislike a lot of composers that may be deemed "good" or "important" by others. But as long as it does not become personal, I think the exchange of differing opinions is healthy and what this forum is all about.


I don't think anyone should have to defend who they like to be honest. I just voice my opinion on why I like a composer and leave it at that. If someone tells me why they don't like a particular composer, then that's great, but I'm not too worried about who people like or dislike anymore.

It's not worth even arguing over and let's face it, there have been A LOT of heated exchanges back and forth on this forum and I've certainly been in the middle of many of them, but not anymore.

It's like someone said to me on here many weeks ago, it's more important talking about who you like, than who don't like.


----------



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> It's like someone said to me on here many weeks ago, it's more important talking about who you like, than who don't like.


agreed, that and promoting NEW music. nothing is more exciting than what's happening NOW in music


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

Aramis said:


> What about Napoleon Bonaparte?


No, not Napoleon Bonaparte...........


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I think this thread has fallen into a rabbit hole...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

What's wrong with that?

I fell in love with rabbits after reading _Watership Down_ by Richard Adams. They are mad creatures. Especially their ears. There is nothing more mad in this world, except this elephant thing that I can't name in english.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> I think this thread has fallen into a rabbit hole...


LOL. You know what I think is sad? That _immediately_ when I read "Napoleon Bonaparte" I could actually remember that Bugs Bunny did a cartoon about Napoleon. But finding that image was a bonus because it was too perfect.



Aramis said:


> What's wrong with that?
> 
> I fell in love with rabbits after reading _Watership Down_ by Richard Adams. They are mad creatures. Especially their ears. There is nothing more mad in this world, except this elephant thing that I can't name in english.


I loved that book too! But I read it before I had my first house rabbit. (I had rabbits as house pets for years.) And I could not read it again once I'd been around real rabbits. The book's a lot more about human society than it is actual rabbit behavior. (No surprise. All books of that kind are ultimately about human society.)


----------

